# Device not showing up in iTunes



## oceangrl1126

I"m not sure if this is the correct location for this question....if not, I apologize. In my iTunes, off to the left, I have Library, Store, and Playlists.....no device tab or whatever it's called. How can I add the word device, then add any devices? 

Thanks
dawn


----------



## Byteman

Hi, Usually I see the Device come up when an iPod, for example, is plugged in.

It will ask you to name the iPod-- has that ever come up for you?

Here are Google results for the search I did: ipod wont connect to itunes

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...isions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=3

Remember to follow directions for your operating system and type or model of iPod.

These forums www.ilounge.com are great for help with any thing to do with iTunes or iPods, all models.


----------



## oceangrl1126

No this does not answer my question. On the left where it says 'Library' 'Store' and 'Playlists' and it should have 'Devices' there as well.....no 'device' at all. How do I add that??


----------



## Byteman

You do not see or have the "Device" tab showing in iTunes (or else it is very hidden/buried but I believe it does not exist yet *until you connect an iPod or other device, physically , to your computer.....*

You can have more than one iPod, each one is given a name...

I've seen brand new iPods that had to be Reset, which is all explained down below in the Apple docs....
...

And, you may not see your iPod in Itunes unless it gets connected correctly (not by you, by Windows)

The links contain further advice and things to try if you are not seeing your iPod in *My Computer or Windows Explorer* they sometimes will show there, but not in iTunes....

FIRST: Make sure you have a good copy of iTunes> Download the newest if you are not using it yet.....

1. Have the computer running......plug in your iPod, be sure it is turned on and it is fully charged....

2. You must use a high-powered USB port on the computer, like ones in front or rear, but not in external hubs (multi-ported removable devices that allow several devices to plug into them). Use direct PC ports only.

3. What model of iPod are you working with?

*http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1369* <<<LOts of step by step troubleshooting here.


----------

